# With all the warnings about tennis balls......



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

How many of you guys are still using them anyway? If you have stopped using tennis balls what are you guys using instead?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia still loves to play with tennis balls. She also has a rubber squeaky ball that she likes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have not used tennis balls for years, because of the abrasive wearing of the teeth. We use Kong rubber balls.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 31, 2008)

Magic loves to play fetch and a tennis ball is one of his favorites. He just retrieves it and brings it back and does not chew on them.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a few that are actually made for dogs and they are no where near as abrasive. Plus Tinkerbell doesn't chew on them. We also have a couple of furry balls that have a bell inside so they jingle, those are a favorite. And we have a few hollow rubber balls that she likes to chew on.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm probably going to purchase some of the rubber Chuckit! balls, that way they fit into the Chuckit, and they look pretty durable.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine still have the tennis balls, but only when we go out and play. No balls in the house anymore! Chewie is my chew monster and I'm not gonna risk his teeth for a ball. They stay outside when we get back. No chance of him chewing them.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*what is the danger with tennis balls*

I'm sorry to be so dense, but I came into the middle of this discussion. What is the danger with tennis balls? Maggie plays with them all the time. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are so many things to worry about, and we don't use any rawhide anymore. But I just let the Penn(no lead) tennis balls stay as they are a classic passion. My two ball-craziest goldens lived into their midteens with good teeth.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe as a warning commentary on my post above, Tally just somehow plopped his tennis ball in my precious cup of morning coffee. Boohoo.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

yep,tennis ball crazy head here.But only outside.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

tennis balls here too, but luckily Tom doesn't chew or destroy them, he just loves them out on a walk.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is one warning that I did not take heed. My DH buys them and I haven't said anything. Right now I think we only have one floating around, but Shadow carries it everywhere. I'm just glad he's not a chewer or chomper.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I keep tennis balls in the house and in the yard. Jasmine used to chomp on them, but she doesn't do that anymore. The boys have never really done anything but fetch them or play keep away with each other.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We have rubber chuck-it balls, and the mountain balls... but Epic and Francine do play with tennis balls. However, they NEVER mouth or chew them. They pick them up gingerly and bring them to me, or rarely, Rig will run about with one when he gets silly. If they chewed them, mouthed them, or played hard with them, I'd be more concerned. However, there are tennis balls everywhere all over every park here, so they're really not avoidable. I also don't want to keep buying expensive balls only to have other dogs take them, so they do use the balls at the park. At home or in a field or on a walk, we only use the chuck it balls.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Angel Rose said:


> I'm sorry to be so dense, but I came into the middle of this discussion. What is the danger with tennis balls? Maggie plays with them all the time.
> Thanks for the help.


 
There are a couple of different "warnings" out there about tennis balls. I've heard of 3. The first being the chemical that keeps the fuzz on the ball supposedly eats away at the enamel on dog teeth. Another warning is that the fuzz(and dirt it picks up along the way) can wear down the teeth if the dog likes to chew on the tennis ball. Then if the dog is able to tear apart the tennis balls you have a choking hazard.

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to allow tennis balls or just go buy some rubber balls. Tysen only gets to play with them when we go to a local baseball park and play, but he loves to get a tennis ball and lay 5 ft from me and chew on it trying to get my to chase him (which I don't do).

Also, didn't someone mention running the tennis balls through a dish washer? Does this get rid of the majority of adhesive and help with the fuzz or what?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> There are so many things to worry about


I know... how about it! 

We haven't given up tennis balls around here either. That's one thing I can't do. We have about 20 laying out in the yard for Tyson's fetching obsession.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Still use them but Priska just retrieves them with a very soft mouth!.Never liked them much cos they get so easily dirty and hate picking them up when they are wet!.
Use the Chuckit balls,the most or the bad Cuz cause they both float as well as the new fabric kong.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine will retrieve them, but are not tennis ball chewers...
When they get gross I toss them in the washing machine...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Still tennis balls here. My Jake was a NUT on them - he would play fetch until he died I swear!
Jake did have worn down teeth but.. he was ancient.

Griff will play fetch and he likes to drop them in holes and dig the holes bigger.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

No tennis balls? Ha! Not gonna happen 

My question is are the 'pet specific' balls you get at Petco better or worse for dogs than the standard Penn's that cost 1/2 as much?

Comet also love Glo-Balls.

You haven't lived until you woke up at night staring into the face of a sleeping Golden with a still-charged Glo-Ball in his mouth. It was freaky 

-Larry


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I get old tennis balls that have been out in the weather and use them. I've always worried that the chemical smell to them meant chemicals that were bad for the dog, so they've never gotten new ones.

I never had them out in the house anyway, since Gus wouldn't leave them alone, so no chewing of them has been allowed to happen.

But give up the best fetch toy ever? They'd have to be outright dangerous. Sounds like as long as they don't be come chew toys, they're still OK as fetch toys.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Just for information purposes but the rubber Chuckit! balls fly MUCH further than a normal tennis ball in a Chuckit!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

No tennis balls here. We have Newfs and we have no balls of that size. They have to be softball sized, minimum.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

We only use rubber-based balls. They have a few different kinds. :wave:


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Ardeagold said:


> No tennis balls here. We have Newfs and we have no balls of that size. They have to be softball sized, minimum.


Would these work? We have the BIG one & MEDIUM one & really like them. :wave: 
http://furlongspetsupply.com/jw_hol-ee_roller_dog_toy.aspx

We also have a couple of these, which are about the size of softballs. Sometimes we'll put a piece of their jerky in it & they try to figure out how to get it out: :wave:
http://www.amazon.com/Multipet-Nobbly-Wobbly-Ball-Large/dp/B0002DK7LC


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I bought MArley the squeaky Kong tennis balls, surely thy would be OK wouldn't they, he loves them!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Our tennis ball numbers are depleating, but we still use them. I also use hard rubber ones and for Christmas this year, the girls each got a couple of the rubber chuckit balls. I use the tennis balls a lot at the lake and probably wont use the more expensive rubber ones for fear of losing them. BJ


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I never heard about any dangers regarding tennis balls. Both of our dogs love them. Our GSD will be 10 in May and she has had tennis balls her entire life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My crew loves these Orbee balls....http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ORBEE%20BALL However, for the goldens, there is no better retrieving toy than the Kong sticks made of tennis ball material ( we call them tennis bones).


----------



## KitFox1011 (Dec 24, 2008)

I cant say Malibu has ever had a tennis ball, but I did just buy one of those kong tennis ball things that look like an enlongated tennis ball on a rope. Took him out last night to play with it and he went ape sh** over it. Glad I didnt go the plain ole tennis ball route. After reading this thread I googled the threat and found this story...
http://www.sfgsrescue.org/articles/tennisballs.htm


Just be careful of what size ball you let them play with and I think it will be alright.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

KitFox1011 said:


> I cant say Malibu has ever had a tennis ball, but I did just buy one of those kong tennis ball things that look like an enlongated tennis ball on a rope. Took him out last night to play with it and he went ape sh** over it. Glad I didnt go the plain ole tennis ball route. After reading this thread I googled the threat and found this story...
> http://www.sfgsrescue.org/articles/tennisballs.htm
> 
> 
> Just be careful of what size ball you let them play with and I think it will be alright.


ON MY GOSH!!!!!!!! Thank you so much for posting this. I am putting this on my website & passing out to all my clients. Still in awe...:uhoh:


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy has a couple tennis balls, but doesn't chew on them. She'll play with one for a few minutes and then just leave it alone for a few days. She mostly likes socks!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My husband coaches a college tennis team for a living, so I was very afraid to ever let Bogey have tennis balls for toys simply because I didn't want him chasing them if we were at a match. I don't think people would appreciate that!  

So we don't do much with balls. He has always been more interested in ropes and things he can tug anyway.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby has two or three tennis balls, but, doesn't like to play with them. The only time he seems to play with them is when Daddy throws it around outside and he retrieves it and brings it back. My first golden, Sandy, used to peel them like an orange - he also destroyed any soft, sqeekie toy - so, we had to buy him raquet balls, which he loved!! Kirby would much rather play with his hedge hogs or stuffed dog. Right now, there are two tennis balls just laying on the living room floor. Guess I'm lucky he doesn't like them, huh?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have one tennis ball in the toy basket but it rarely is played with. We have a number of rubber balls we've had for years. My boys prefer dummies, frisbees and stuffed animals.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

KitFox1011 said:


> I cant say Malibu has ever had a tennis ball, but I did just buy one of those kong tennis ball things that look like an enlongated tennis ball on a rope. Took him out last night to play with it and he went ape sh** over it. Glad I didnt go the plain ole tennis ball route. After reading this thread I googled the threat and found this story...
> http://www.sfgsrescue.org/articles/tennisballs.htm
> 
> 
> Just be careful of what size ball you let them play with and I think it will be alright.


Thanks so much for posting this story... it goes along the lines of what I was thinking about the 'dangers' of tennis balls whilst I was reading this thread.

I know personally of two Golden Retrievers who have swallowed tennis balls, one dog died.

Of my two dogs, Izzie loves to play retrieve and she gets such a good run if I'm using the ball chucker. Obi is rubbish at retrieving, he prefers to either use the fact that he's got the ball to tempt Izzie to chase him, or he will stand there and try to chew it up!!. Needless to say, I (usually) try to make sure Izzie gets the ball. Obi drops it after a while, and Izzie brings it back.
I've tried the balls on ropes but with 2 dogs its too much like hard work throwing it far enough to give the dog enough exercise, also they immediately like to play tug of war with it, which wears a bit thin when I'm waiting for one of them to bring it back!!!

So tennis balls are good for me (or Obi and izzie) but if the worst should happen, I'll always remember the advice mentioned in that story, so thanks for that!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I am still awed by this. Not surprised, but more grateful than anything because Aspen lives to play ball with her racketball. Sometimes, she will be a long distance away & will catch it perfectly in her mouth. Just thinking about that slippery smooth ball sliding in her throat makes me sick to my stomach-I can't stop thinking about it now. Needless to say, those are going in the trash & I will be getting her some balls on a rope to use from now on. 

I uploaded this article to my website under the "Dog Facts" section. It is all the way at the very bottom of the page. I know there is a reason why I came across this today! 

http://***************************.com/DOG_FACTS.html


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sandy, my 1st golden who passed at almost 15 years old, played constantly with his raquet balls. When not playing with it, he'd have it in his mouth and it would make a squeeking noice while he mouthed it. Glad nothing bad ever happened with it. It was the only toy he'd play with.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Sandy, my 1st golden who passed at almost 15 years old, played constantly with his raquet balls. When not playing with it, he'd have it in his mouth and it would make a squeeking noice while he mouthed it....


Sorry to hear about the passing. But loving the ball & lying there making that squeaking noise is something Aspen does (did) too.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> Sorry to hear about the passing. But loving the ball & lying there making that squeaking noise is something Aspen does (did) too.


 When my friend, who lives in Tennssee, came to visit, Sandy's squeeking drove her crazy. She was constantly telling him to stop it or taking it away! We were so used to hearing it, it didn't bother us. 

Sandy passed back in 1993 at home with us. He introduced us to goldens and we have loved them ever since. 
Here's a pic of Sandy with my dad. Dad passed away in 1984, so Sandy was pretty young here. Sandy loved going to visit Grandpa!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

How beautiful! I love that deep auburn color, like the Irish Setter's.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread really spooked me because my two are such ball girls, especially Sweet Pea. :uhoh: :uhoh:

So, I immediately posted this info on my website for others to learn about, & I picked up all their racketballs. Yesterday, I purchased two different kind of balls, which are all two sizes bigger than a racket/tennis ball. They're huge to the point where the ball takes up their whole mouths - they're big enough so that they can't swallow them, yet barely small enough to play with. I got 3 rubber ones; one is a glow-in-the-dark & the other two are thick rubber that squeak when they bounce (no squeaker inside). 

They LOVE their new balls & I feel sooooo much better!!!! *Thank you so much for posting this*. This thread will help save lives!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa has a red "Kong" ball which she loves. She is still able to squeeze it a bit in her jaws and really likes it.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Goldilocks said:


> Pippa has a red "Kong" ball which she loves. She is still able to squeeze it a bit in her jaws and really likes it.


Yeah! I looked at that one yesterday too! It is a nice size! 

My dad ticked me off today because I found out that he's still using the racketballs to play with the girls outside, despite reading the article about the dangers & agreeing to use the new appropriately sized balls that I purchased. I'm just fuming about that right now.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry, but tennis balls are as necessary as oxygen around here - for Sadie (lab) especially. We were camping once & forget to bring any & were planning to go to town to buy some........2 came floating down river (this is a kinda secluded area, too) -- I believe in miracles now. They don't chew 'em, at least


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

The issue isn't the _type_ of ball, but rather the _size _of ball that's dangerous. There are lots of other balls out there that are bigger that she'd likely enjoy just as much. They'd still fit in her mouth, but they're big enough so she doesn't swallow it.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

we still use them but neither of my girls are tennis ball chewers. and i don't leave them out when we're gone. we only throw balls outside as well.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

In the article about the dogs who swallowed the balls, I don't believe they were chewing on them. They were playing ball with their caretakers. Who said they're only in danger if they're chewing on them??  The issue is them swallowing the ball while playing.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,Suzie G. and Maggie here

We love Orbe ball on a string.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

My last dog Vinnie loved to play with tennis balls and never had a problem in 15 years. I know now just how lucky I was. I won't be getting any for my new dog Benny.

While looking for a cheap alternative, I tried using a wiffle ball and he seems to like them. They should be safe for him to play with (outside) shouldn't they? There big enough to where he can't swallow them and cheap enough to where it doesn't matter if they get lost.

(They look like this)
http://www.bens.at/images/Markwort-Wiffle-Ball-Plasti.jpg


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Rummy has one for now while he is a puppy but it's going in the trash soon as he gets bigger. Don't wanna wear out his teeth but even more important, he's gonna be a very large guy and it could be a choking hazard.


----------



## crackerjax (Jan 7, 2008)

Jax peels the fur off of tennis balls then decides to play catch..


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My golden has found tons of tennis balls over the years at our local community college. We walk over there 3 or 4 times a week. Tennis courts are near by. She doesn't chew, just retrieves them. No problems what so ever.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sophie is ocd with the raquet balls, she has 3-4 around her most of the time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have about 20 tennis balls strewn around the back yard at the moment from Matt playing chuck it with Tango and Fenway yesterday. In twenty years and 7 ball obsessed retrievers, we have experienced zero problems with them as toys.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

*Maggies Favorite Balls*

Hi -Suzie G. and Maggie here

We love Orbee Balls (on a string or not ) Google online. I do still use Chuckit balls


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I dunno. The family dog has had Tennis Balls for my entire life. Comet just loved them. Dakota could have cared less. Daki was never much of a fetcher.

Comet loved 'short-throw'. While watching TV, I'd just sit there and toss one to him with him only 6 feet away or so, and he'd catch it, bring it to me, and 21444444444444444444444444444444444444444444400000055555555

sorry, that was Ronin saying Hi LOL

Anyway, he'd catch them and bring them to me, and play keep-away. When I did get it from him we'd do it all over again. We've done it for hours on end, and as simple and silly as it sounds, he got tremendous joy out of that simple game.

He did like to tear the covers off until they were down to the bare, slick rubber surface. One tennis ball 'fur' can make a hell of a mess on the living room floor!

And there's nothing to absorb the slime. Yuk


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we have a few. We used them with family pets as well...never had an issue or concern with them. If I tried to keep Noah safe 100% of the time he would be locked in a padded room and have no toys. This tennis ball thing is new to me. 

Currently his food is more dangerous compared to his toys, he eats his nuggets way too fast. But I'm not going to take away his nuggets. : ) Nature in general, sticks, rocks, plants are all in his sights as well....so the tennis ball is a safe toy for now.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

None at all here. I threw them all out. I only use balls that are softball sized or larger.

I wasn't too terribly worried with just the Goldens, but with Newfs...no tennis balls..no way. They're much too small for them.


----------



## PhuFighter (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm. I have a choc lab and a golden. They cycle through tennis balls, an orange/blue Chuckit "superball", and, more recently, a green Chuckit ball that is more of a cube with cut off corners so it bounces oddly. The rubber superball is great.. until the lab chews it and pierces it with her teeth (and at $5+ ea, it gets expensive fast since they can go through 4 or more in a week). The green "ball" (more like a toy) appears industructible to the Lab so far. My golden doesn't chew it as much. I just collect the toys and place it in a bin and they get whatever they want, and tennis balls haven't been in favour for quite a long time!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

PhuFighter said:


> Hmm. I have a choc lab and a golden. They cycle through tennis balls, an orange/blue Chuckit "superball", and, more recently, a green Chuckit ball that is more of a cube with cut off corners so it bounces oddly. The rubber superball is great.. until the lab chews it and pierces it with her teeth (and at $5+ ea, it gets expensive fast since they can go through 4 or more in a week). The green "ball" (more like a toy) appears industructible to the Lab so far. My golden doesn't chew it as much. I just collect the toys and place it in a bin and they get whatever they want, and tennis balls haven't been in favour for quite a long time!


I also stick with the orange/blue Chuckit! balls.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We still use tennis balls every now and then for fetch but don't let them sit and chew on them. We started using lacrosse balls most of the time.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We use plush/stuffed balls in the house.
Outside, Riley likes his "airdog" toy (it's tennis ball material, but looks more like a dumbbell) or bigger, rubber balls.
Gunner likes his Firehose toy.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Mine only use tennisballs when I am outside with them. Taco is not a big chewer. I've bought four chuck-it balls about a year ago and they are still alive and well


----------



## docdoo475 (Jul 14, 2009)

Scooby loves his Koosh ball. But he is always on the lookout for tennis balls.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a penn tennis ball the same size as a soccer ball. The goldens go crazy over this toy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just found a tennis ball at Petco that is bigger than the average, but Brady can still carry it in his mouth, plus it squeaks! The package said that it was safe on the teeth too!

I would love to find the soccer ball size!


----------



## Namrah (Jan 18, 2010)

I stopped getting tennis balls when Elka chewed the fuzz off one then spent the next 2 days pooping out.

She no longer does that, and Milton doesn't have any interest in balls except for fetch. 

We use the rubber chuck its for that game. If I do bring home a tennis ball I don't let it lay around.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

We buy tennis balls from petsmart, but sometimes, Chuppy finds other ones at the parks, and things like that.
I seriously cannot separate my dog from tennis balls, he'll probably be deprived, lol.  
We also have chuck-it balls. We love them!


----------



## GoldenArmyFamily (Jan 30, 2011)

I remember reading about Oprah's Golden choking to death on a small ball. (here's the article) not sure if that has been shared yet... since then I've banned any ball smaller than a tennis ball from being around our dogs (which is a feat in itself with our kids!) 

I honestly thought a tennis ball would be too big for my dogs to choke on... Now I'm not sure what we'll do. They LOVE their tennis balls! 

They also love those big inflated plastic balls you find in the kid's toy section (much too big to choke on of course)... I get suckered into buying them for the kids while we're shopping and within minutes of getting home Snickers has gotten ahold of it popped it. :doh: ..... I'm amazed we still have an intact one from Christmas my daughter has been hiding from him. lol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use them for interactive play and training. They aren't left down, so my dogs don't spend hours grinding on them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My crew really loves the orbee balls. Dog Toys - Toys for Adult Dogs - Planet Dog And for really rough chewers goughnuts now has balls. www.goughnuts.com


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I live in Planet Dog country. My guys like the plastic artichoke, the strawberry, the eggplant, the baseball, and the snowball. They don't seem to be able to destroy them. They did take the continents off the ball that had them, so I avoid toys like that.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PS I never realized the hole was for treats until recently.... my guys love 'em regardless.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia loves her tennis balls from PetSmart. They're supposedly safer for dogs' teeth than regular tennis balls, although they're the same shape and size. I bought her a 6-pack in various colors. A couple have disappeared, but she loves these balls. We need to buy a new package for her.


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh, I needed that laugh!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Petfood Express now sells tennis balls that are not suppose to be damaging for the teetch (more expensive of course). My dogs are ball focused, ball crazy and lose too many to justify buying the chuckit balls which are soooo expensive. However, I do take them away when done playing. Otherwise Cannella will chew them to pieces, roll them under the furniture and then dig at the furniture, or just drive us plain old crazy throwing them at us constantly. (pick up, drop, pick up, drop).


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we not longer use tennis balls when swimming both dogs..our Goldie will try to get both in his mouth (vertically[?]..as he has small jaw), or ball & other dog's toy/stick.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I have switched over to the Chuckit rubber balls.


----------

